# More Pics from Petronius Trip if you are bored



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Yellowfin on sounder near rig









Blackfin on sounder near
the rig









Assuming battle postion








Carking the tuna








touching up the loins








,getting ready to grill one half of one loin, each tuna rendering four








The tuna on the Green Egg, seared with sesame seeds and Emeril's Essence was outstanding!!

MSyellowfin Itching to get back out!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool pictures, thanks for posting! I am still trying to work the bugs out of my sounder.. when I get to Petronius it freaks out! I try to zoom to just show the top 200 ft, but it gets a lot of clutter and just acts funny. Reads bottom great running 30 mph up to 300 ft and going slow up to about 450... got any tips on gain or frequency settings you use in that deep water? My first few trips out there have gone pretty well to effectively have no bottom machine, but it sure would be nic to troll slow and mark some fish to jig on. Sorry for the derail, glad someone got out there!3 more weeks and I will see you out there :toast


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Forum won't show my message correctly??? 

i will try again

<span id=ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl02_lblFullMessage>Cool pictures, thanks for posting! 
I am still trying to work the bugs out of my sounder.. when I

get to Petronius it freaks out! I try to zoom to 

just show the top 200 ft, but it gets a lot of clutter

and just acts funny. Reads bottom great running 

30 mph up to 300 ft and going slow up to

about 450... got any tips on gain or frequency

settings you use in that deep water? My first few 

trips out there have gone pretty well to effectively 

have no bottom machine, but it sure would be 

nic to troll slow and mark some fish to jig on.

Sorry for the derail, glad someone got out there!3 

more weeks and I will see you out there


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

On my older Raymarine sounder I had same issues as it would get all goofy when I would try to tell it to look at a range of depth, it kept wanting to call the surface clutter bottom, the new one is easy as it can be, i guess technology has evolved? we could actually predict within seconds when the tuna would hit based on the sounder! no lie! Unfortunately I dont have any clue why mine or yours does that?

MSyellowfin


----------



## M L (Nov 16, 2007)

FenderBender, I have the same problem with my garmin with airmar transducer. Quite a liability.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

i had the same problem with Raymarine c-series, dsm 30 and transom mount xducer. I was assured by the store that was all I needed, but when I complained that it only read bottom to 300', I was told "that's all it will do, you need 1kw to get deeper" Not sure if that helps, sorry for the derail, awesome photos MSYellowfin!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

My previous boat had a Raymarine HSB2 machine with an Airmar 1000watt transducer. I would also get goofy in real deep water. My issue was that in auto it would assume the surface clutter was shallow bottom and turn to low power and show the bottom being 15ft in 1500 ft of water. After some research I discovered that I could adjust the STC that would cause the machine to ignore signals in the top 25ft of water or so, this solved the problem for me, might be same for you guys?

For what it is worth her is screen shot taken while we were deep droppping, it shows (I believe) a school of squid on the on bottom. Pretty good detail considering the depth


----------

